# SoCal GTG October 5th



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Not much as far as competitions around here far as I can tell. Anyone up to just hang out and maybe teach a few tricks?


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: SoCal GTG?*

Guess not....


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: SoCal GTG?*

Do you live in texas or socal? haha


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: SoCal GTG?*

I'm relocated to SoCal for the next year to run a large construction project.


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: SoCal GTG?*



UNBROKEN said:


> I'm relocated to SoCal for the next year to run a large construction project.


aaaah very cool. Enjoy the area my man! i Hope a comp pops up in a few days or so


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

*SoCal GTG?*



UNBROKEN said:


> I'm relocated to SoCal for the next year to run a large construction project.


Welcome to SoCal! I wouldn't mind a gtg sometime in the next couple months... I'm hoping to have something done by then. 

May I ask what type of construction? 


Beware of autocorrect...


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: SoCal GTG?*

I'm overseeing part of Chevron's Coker Drum Reliability Project at their El Segundo facility. 
I've been here since early May...should be here until July of next year.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm in!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Black05Hemi (May 10, 2010)

*Re: SoCal GTG?*



UNBROKEN said:


> Not much as far as competitions around here far as I can tell. Anyone up to just hang out and maybe teach a few tricks?


I'm always willing to help out/hangout. I have two SQ cars that will be competing when the shows start up again here in two months.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: SoCal GTG?*

Well hell...let's put a date and place up and see what happens.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: SoCal GTG?*

I live in Torrance Unbroken, about 5 minutes away from El Segundo. We could always grab lunch or something if nothing pops up soon for a GTG.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: SoCal GTG?*

Nice...I actually live in Hermosa....even closer. I watched your build regularly when I had my F250. Kinda lost track...you change a LOT of stuff. lol


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: SoCal GTG?*

Depending on size and date we could use my shop in Harbor City. Let me know.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Yep!! Bigred is gone by sq ninja is here now


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: SoCal GTG?*

So...what's a date that works? 
Sat the 14th or Sun the 15th?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

*Re: SoCal GTG?*

I live at LAX

Saturday works for me.


----------



## garysummers (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: SoCal GTG?*

Up north working that weekend, the following works better for me. It would be great to GTG again. Been awhile. Hope it works out one way or the other. If I don't make it you guys have a blast!!! epper:


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: SoCal GTG?*

Any date works for me...I have every weekend off.


----------



## charliekwin (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: SoCal GTG?*

Interested for sure...schedules change, but count me in at the moment.


----------



## badfish (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: SoCal GTG?*

Make it a Saturday and I'm in&#55357;&#56846;


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

*Re: SoCal GTG?*

How about Saturday September 21 so Gary can make it.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: SoCal GTG?*

Works for me. If someone 3rd's it I'll ask a Mod to add the date into the title and we'll go from there.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: SoCal GTG?*

Depending on my moms upcoming surgery date, I could probably make it.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: SoCal GTG?*

Sept. 21st is meca state finals for anyone that cares.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

*Re: SoCal GTG?*

Then let’s make it Saturday September 28


----------



## vivmike (May 24, 2013)

*Re: SoCal GTG?*

Im in as long as it's not too far from n. san diego county


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: SoCal GTG?*

Split the difference....Orange County somewhere?


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: SoCal GTG?*

So? When and where?


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: SoCal GTG?*

Doesn't seem like enough interest to pull anything together. I'm game if that changes though.


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: SoCal GTG?*

Hopefully my car will be making sounds by then . . .

There will be a MECA show in Riverside on Black Friday to kick off the next season, it will be posted this week.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

I say worst case lets just plan a lunch somewhere.


----------



## vivmike (May 24, 2013)

*Re: SoCal GTG?*

any word?


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: SoCal GTG?*

I am open to do lite travel.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: SoCal GTG?*

Put a date and location on it and let's see what happens. I'm down for whatever.


----------



## vivmike (May 24, 2013)

*Re: SoCal GTG?*

Are you coming from Tejas? lol


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: SoCal GTG?*

I moved to Hermosa Beach for a while.


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: SoCal GTG?*

sub'd


----------



## Jetskier (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: SoCal GTG?*



UNBROKEN said:


> Not much as far as competitions around here far as I can tell. Anyone up to just hang out and maybe teach a few tricks?


I'm new to the site and trying to learn new stuff. I live in Hermosa Beach also. I noticed you have the JL W6v3, and wondered how you liked it, what enclosure you are using, and would you differently to it, if you could do it again.
I'm going on my third custom build enclosure for the 12w6v3 , as the first two sounded terrible. I'm going to try a different installer.
Perhaps I could hear your system if it wasn't to much of an imposition?
I was encouraged to see that you had the 12w6v3 running with the Utopias, as it must sound enough to run with the Utopias, which is saying something.
Though I'm sorta afraid to hear your utopia's cuz I know I'll want them. 


Gary


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: SoCal GTG?*

Richard, I'm sure we can get John from JT to meet for lunch. That way I can pick up your 6to8. If anyone else wants to join, they can just show up. He's in Cerritos, I'm in Thousand Oaks, and you're...well...somewhere. 

I'll be out of town this weekend, going to work on a car in Phoenix, but any time after that would be good.


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: SoCal GTG?*

Sounds Good To ME


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

We could meet at rubys diner parking lot in redondo beach. That would be cool because there are tons of places to eat and there would be bathroom facilities


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: SoCal GTG?*

I'm in. I live in calabasas but I can come to Hermosa Beach or anywhere really. I hope to have my active setup done in the next 2 weeks. Just pick a date and I'm in. If I forget to come back to this section can someone PM me the date when it's Decided? I get sleep deprived from my baby and tend to forget things.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: SoCal GTG?*

I like Ruby's...it's just a few blocks from the house. LOL
I'll drive if everyone likes somewhere else though.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: SoCal GTG?*

If this gets larger than just a lunch date, I'm down to make the drive from up North as well.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

It will be all day and possibly into the night like always.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Set a date and my wife's Smart might make its way down .


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: SoCal GTG?*

I liked the park we did last time. We needed more food tho.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: SoCal GTG?*

If I make it, I'll see what I can do about loading some of my wife's ice cream into an ice chest.


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: SoCal GTG?*

I am willing to do what needs to be done. Would have been nice to have my new toys installed by then....but hey it is what it is.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: SoCal GTG?*

I dunno what you can and can't do around here as far as hanging out for a while so I'm not much help on locations. I know Ruby's is a very car friendly place...I go down to their Friday cruise night every couple of weeks...I doubt they'd say anything.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I'll talk to rubys and see what the deal is


----------



## vivmike (May 24, 2013)

*Re: SoCal GTG?*

I would like to meet also...have some install questions for the guru's.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Michael the guru should be there. Ask away


----------



## garysummers (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: SoCal GTG?*

What is the date that you are looking at having this GTG. Would like to try to make this one.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: SoCal GTG?*

I think the date was next Saturday sept 28? I might need to work on the wife for this as its the day after she returns from Europe. She will want to spend time with me, but more
Importantly with the baby. 

Is anyone bringing family... Wives, kids?


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

UNBROKEN said:


> I'm overseeing part of Chevron's Coker Drum Reliability Project at their El Segundo facility.
> I've been here since early May...should be here until July of next year.


Man I was just in El Segundo for a week after I got back from Vietnam! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## neo_styles (Oct 18, 2012)

vwdave said:


> I think the date was next Saturday sept 28? I might need to work on the wife for this as its the day after she returns from Europe. She will want to spend time with me, but more
> Importantly with the baby.
> 
> Is anyone bringing family... Wives, kids?


Kudos if you can, bud. We just had a baby last week so I won't be able to make it. Hope you guys have fun and I hope to make it out to the next one

Sent from my SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: SoCal GTG?*



vwdave said:


> I think the date was next Saturday sept 28? I might need to work on the wife for this as its the day after she returns from Europe. She will want to spend time with me, but more
> Importantly with the baby.
> 
> Is anyone bringing family... Wives, kids?


some are going north this weekend for MECA state finals, so next week might be a bit early, i think 2-3 weeks out would be best. but not the 19th because some may go to AZ for their meet.

as far as wife and kids, that's been done with varying success. lmao I think only Papasin, and Mrs.Papasin do it with complete success.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: SoCal GTG?*

Haha well especially since my wife hates my car audio stuff. Tonight, when my 2 gauge wire arrived she said " more wire came for you. What's with all of this wire, I swear you have a wire fettish".

I'm cool with any date.

Nero congrats! Your first? Boy or girl? My son is 9 months old.


----------



## neo_styles (Oct 18, 2012)

vwdave said:


> Haha well especially since my wife hates my car audio stuff. Tonight, when my 2 gauge wire arrived she said " more wire came for you. What's with all of this wire, I swear you have a wire fettish".
> 
> I'm cool with any date.
> 
> Nero congrats! Your first? Boy or girl? My son is 9 months old.


Sounds like my wife...had to explain to my wife why I need a new enclosure (switching from ID10 to DC Lvl 2....both need totally different enclosures) and a Zed Minotaur II next paycheck...

And second child. First is an almost 6-year old boy. This girl, though, is going to have Mr wrapped around her finger.

Here they are together:










Sent from my SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: SoCal GTG?*



jtaudioacc said:


> some are going north this weekend for MECA state finals, so next week might be a bit early, i think 2-3 weeks out would be best. but not the 19th because some may go to AZ for their meet.
> 
> as far as wife and kids, that's been done with varying success. lmao I think only Papasin, and Mrs.Papasin do it with complete success.


Yeah, I have to admit I'm probably one of the luckiest guys in the world since the wife is REALLY into SQ. Not sure if you guys saw JT's latest...but he just finished my wife's ride:










When you guys have your gtgs, good excuse for us to make our way down to take the kids to all the cool theme parks , and the park idea last time was also quite kid friendly. This go round, it's gonna be harder for us to bring them since school is in session, unless it's a long weekend but that has its own challenges.

Once a date is set, I'll look to bring her car down .


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: SoCal GTG?*

Sounds like with all of us having kids, maybe we can make it a get together / play date. 

My son is two and attended his first get together last year at JT's. He and the wife only lasted a couple hours before heading back to the hotel.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: SoCal GTG?*

Not to make this meet about when I can come, but I will be in Miami for the weekends if icy 12 and 19. After that I would be around or I could just catch up with everyone at the next meet up.

Neo... Cute Kids.

Papa... What kind of car is that? I'd be up for hearing that. My wife has a stock 13 Prius and no desire for better sound.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: SoCal GTG?*

Papasin, are those the illusion Carbon C5X point source drivers? If so, how do you like them?


----------



## neo_styles (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: SoCal GTG?*



vwdave said:


> Neo... Cute Kids.


Thanks. Makes it easier not to kill them. The girl is an angel (so far), but my son already knows how to push your buttons.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: SoCal GTG?*

This picture isn't brand new but it gives an idea of my kiddo. Hes 9 months and he already watches college ball with me.


----------



## neo_styles (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: SoCal GTG?*



vwdave said:


> This picture isn't brand new but it gives an idea of my kiddo. Hes 9 months and he already watches college ball with me.


At least he's rooting for the right team lol. But I'm a Navy guy for good reason.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Car is my wife's Smart car. 

She likes the C5CX, and so do I. A lot of lower midrange impact that you just won't get with a 3 or a 4. We still need more runtime and get a better sense, but the platform to set up something truly special is there IMHO.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: SoCal GTG?*

Very cool. I have a set if the Carbon C6 components that I still need to get installed in my own car. I have been thoroughly impressed by everything that I have heard from Illusion's Carbon line.


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

*Re: SoCal GTG?*

okay Guys, I've got the meet place. We can do it at my work place Parking Lot.

We have the use of the restroom, Some nice shaded parking in an empty lot.

The address will be 
19210 Van Ness Ave
Torrance, CA 90501

Its open if you'll wanna do it here.

JT & Big Red (John & Jim) have both been here and can provide feedback to this for a future home of our SoCal GTG.

Let Me Know what you Guys think 
Mark


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

That would work mark. The parking lot is good in the fact that the spaces are wrapped around nicely in the lot. 

Let's do this !!


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

*Re: SoCal GTG?*

I open for any date other than this weekend. 9-28-13


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: SoCal GTG?*



xxx_busa said:


> I open for any date other than this weekend. 9-28-13


Probably the same here, but my wife is the official keeper of the schedule.


----------



## garysummers (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: SoCal GTG?*

What is the date of this going to be? Can we plug-in? Just checking!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Plug away Gary


----------



## garysummers (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: SoCal GTG?*

Jim,

What's the date going to be?

Gary


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

What dates work for u? I want to do it sometime in October


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: SoCal GTG?*

What about Saturday October 5?


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: SoCal GTG?*

The only weekend in Oct that doesn't work for me is the 12-13th. I'm flying home for my kids birthday. Other than that I'm wide open.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: SoCal GTG?*



UNBROKEN said:


> The only weekend in Oct that doesn't work for me is the 12-13th. I'm flying home for my kids birthday. Other than that I'm wide open.


I think that since you are the one that got the ball initially rolling, it would only be appropriate to honor that request. 

Oh yeah, and the 12th and 26th are out for me, too.


----------



## garysummers (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: SoCal GTG?*

The 5th works for me at this minute in time. Anything can happen. Later in the month is a cluster.


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

*Re: SoCal GTG?*

I'm good with the 5th, in fact its perfect for me.......


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

*Re: SoCal GTG?*

And for Gary & Jon, I have power too.


----------



## neo_styles (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: SoCal GTG?*

The 31st is my birthday while we're throwing out dates here, so glad we're coming to a concensus of no on the 26th. Have we found out if JT will be able to come join us?


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: SoCal GTG?*

So the 5th it is? Can the title be changed to add the date?

Now I need to make sure my car is done in time and my wife is ok with it.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: SoCal GTG?*

I'll PM the staff and ask it to be changed to the 5th.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Damn...that was fast. lol
Thanks to whoever changed the title.


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

Just need confirmation on address...is that Gardena or Torrance?


----------



## vivmike (May 24, 2013)

5th works! Where we meeting?


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Have fun guys I probably won't be able to make that date


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

So I was going to start a New Page, since the title has changed, I'll leave it.

Date: October 5, 2013 SATURDAY
Time: 10:30 - ????
Where: 19210 Van Ness Ave, Torrance, CA 90501
my number for contact is 3oneZero = Seven 1 Four - 1017

Its very close to the 405 - 190th & Van Ness (south of 190th - 100 yards on Van Ness)

I'll have an Ice Chest and a couple cases of water & soda & chips and dips, 
what we do need CHAIRS, and a pop up canape. 

list of attendees

1. JT - John
2. xxxbusa - Mark


----------



## neo_styles (Oct 18, 2012)

I'll have to join you guys on the next one. Have plans that the wife made that I wasn't aware of. Besides, I wouldn't be ready for my sub stage to go back in by then.

Sent from my SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Ok, I'm in. But the Mrs has commitments. Will bring chairs and will see if I can fit the ez-up in the Civic since the seats don't fold down anymore with the new subs . It definitely came in handy at CA state finals with the downpour lol.



xxx_busa said:


> So I was going to start a New Page, since the title has changed, I'll leave it.
> 
> Date: October 5, 2013 SATURDAY
> Time: 10:30 - ????
> ...


----------



## badfish (Dec 9, 2011)

Add one more


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

Count me in. I will update if the wife puts the kibosh on me attending. 

If I come I can bring some chairs.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I'll see what I can do about getting down there. Maybe even try to talk to a couple of the other CenCal guys to see if they're up for the trip. 

Man... I need to get cranking on my install!


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm in. I can bring the 2 chairs I have out here and a small ice chest with some water and other drinks.


----------



## garysummers (Oct 25, 2010)

Jim,

I need to give you back your CD's. It's been about a year! Can you swing by for a little bit?

Gary


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

Date: October 5, 2013 SATURDAY
Time: 10:30 - ????
Where: 19210 Van Ness Ave, Torrance, CA 90501
my number for contact is 3oneZero = Seven 1 Four - 1017

Its very close to the 405 - 190th & Van Ness (south of 190th - 100 yards on Van Ness)

I'll have an Ice Chest and a couple cases of water & soda & chips and dips, 
what we do need CHAIRS, and a pop up canape. 

list of attendees

1. JT - John
2. xxxbusa - Mark
3. papasin - Richard
4. Gary S. - benz
5. John - badfish & the four runner
6. unbroken -
7. vwdave -


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

I will be there after work 12:30 or 1. Let me know what you need and I will bring it (Food wise).


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I if can make it, I would try to bring ice cream, but I'm not so sure it would make it. 3+ hour drive and no freezer on that end doesn't sound like a winning formula.


----------



## kustomkaraudio (Jun 20, 2009)

rton20s said:


> I if can make it, I would try to bring ice cream, but I'm not so sure it would make it. 3+ hour drive and no freezer on that end doesn't sound like a winning formula.


Cooler + dry ice = ice cream goodness


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Praxair does sell dry ice locally. If I make it down, I'll see what I can do.


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

I am gonna try to show up, although I haven't made any progress on my build....


Beware of autocorrect...


----------



## charliekwin (Apr 22, 2012)

Good timing: UCLA's bye week!  I'm in at the moment, provided nothing else comes up. 

Hopefully I can get things back to listenable by then...just spent all of last weekend progressively untuning it by trying to fix a few issues. So it goes.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Mine will likely be the most unturned, foul sounding thing there...I just wanna listen to some good stuff to give me a target to shoot for as I stumble through tuning mine.
Although I will be bringing a laptop in case anyone feels like flexing their tuning muscles. lol


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

I'll most likely be there. My car still needs a lot of work, but the last thing I wanna do is work on my car after work, HAHA.


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

UNBROKEN said:


> Mine will likely be the most unturned, foul sounding thing there...I just wanna listen to some good stuff to give me a target to shoot for as I stumble through tuning mine.
> Although I will be bringing a laptop in case anyone feels like flexing their tuning muscles. lol


Maybe we can have our own competition: Must Untuned Vehicle Award, Most ghetto Install, Most unfinished...etc:laugh:


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

palldat said:


> Maybe we can have our own competition: Must Untuned Vehicle Award, Most ghetto Install, Most unfinished...etc:laugh:


After contemplation :worried:...I think I resemble all of those categories :dunce2:


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

I will not attend.

I am sick of not making any progress on my system.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

palldat said:


> After contemplation :worried:...I think I resemble all of those categories :dunce2:



I might take it... only have my head unit installed with the factory speakers. Still.


----------



## neo_styles (Oct 18, 2012)

rton20s said:


> I might take it... only have my head unit installed with the factory speakers. Still.


Y'all are making me feel so much better about myself right now lol. I kid, I kid, but this backyard installer would not win on presentation what with my sagging headliner and door panels that don't even fit securely back on. I think the wife is sending me to get tattooed that day or I'd have to face JT's look of disdain with what I've done to this car

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Hell...it's not a judged show. I say come out just to hang out. I get my inspiration to get off my ass but doing stuff like this.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Where are we having this? I didn't want to read all the pages.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1971460-post99.html


michaelsil1 said:


> Where are we having this? I didn't want to read all the pages.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

astrochex said:


> I will not attend.
> 
> I am sick of not making any progress on my system.


c'mon paul, it's not about what you have. often we just eat. LOL

besides, my system hasn't changed in a while. except the Jensen amp. lol


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

xxx_busa said:


> Date: October 5, 2013 SATURDAY
> Time: 10:30 - ????
> Where: 19210 Van Ness Ave, Torrance, CA 90501
> my number for contact is 3oneZero = Seven 1 Four - 1017
> ...


I rearranged my schedule just for you guys.  

In all seriousness, looking forward to hearing some good sounding cars.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

MrsPapasin said:


> In all seriousness, looking forward to hearing some good sounding cars.


You'll wanna avoid my truck then. lol


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

xxx_busa said:


> Date: October 5, 2013 SATURDAY
> Time: 10:30 - ????
> Where: 19210 Van Ness Ave, Torrance, CA 90501
> my number for contact is 3oneZero = Seven 1 Four - 1017
> ...


Barring something coming up last minute (not likely), I will be there for a few hours and will try to bring the wife along too (maybe MrsPapasin can help bring her over to the dark side)


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

Really....I don't even rate to being considered as going? Reallly?


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

palldat said:


> Really....I don't even rate to being considered as going? Reallly?


Pretty simple as other meet/comp threads go. Just quote the last list and add yourself. Love to hear your car and I'm always open to give demos .



UNBROKEN said:


> You'll wanna avoid my truck then. lol


I'd love to check for hiss. Wait, wrong thread .


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

papasin said:


> Pretty simple as other meet/comp threads go. Just quote the last list and add yourself. Love to hear your car and I'm always open to give demos .
> I'd love to check for hiss. Wait, wrong thread .


I'd definitely like to get a demo if I make it down this time. I've now been to at least two get togethers/comps that your car was at and haven't heard it yet. 

I figured we would all spend time in eachothers cars with out ears pressed up to the tweeters with a CD on mute.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

rton20s said:


> I'd definitely like to get a demo if I make it down this time. I've now been to at least two get togethers/comps that your car was at and haven't heard it yet.
> 
> I figured we would all spend time in eachothers cars with out ears pressed up to the tweeters with a CD on mute.


What is it they say?..."No man ever steps in the same river twice". In addition to the new subs, the tune is constantly evolving so it's probably quite different. 

For the other part, what if I don't have tweeters?


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

It would all be new to me anyway. Is Mrs. Papasin bringing the Smart as well? 

And for the other thing, we will just default to the smallest driver.


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

rton20s said:


> It would all be new to me anyway. Is Mrs. Papasin bringing the Smart as well?


But of course MrsPapasin is bringing the Smart and Mr. Papasin is not allowed to drive it. Only the Mrs can. :laugh:


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

MrsPapasin said:


> But of course MrsPapasin is bringing the Smart and Mr. Papasin is not allowed to drive it. Only the Mrs can. :laugh:


Nice. If my wife comes, I'll have to have her get a demo. I'd like to check out that new Illusion install as well.


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

DRTHJTA said:


> ... will try to bring the wife along too (maybe MrsPapasin can help bring her over to the dark side)





rton20s said:


> Nice. If my wife comes, I'll have to have her get a demo.


Ok I'll take care of everyone's wife. Wives get to listen first then if there's time husbands. Lol


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

papasin said:


> Pretty simple as other meet/comp threads go. Just quote the last list and add yourself. Love to hear your car and I'm always open to give demos .
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to check for hiss. Wait, wrong thread .



Why didn't I think of that? I kick myself.


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

xxx_busa said:


> Date: October 5, 2013 SATURDAY
> Time: 10:30 - ????
> Where: 19210 Van Ness Ave, Torrance, CA 90501
> my number for contact is 3oneZero = Seven 1 Four - 1017
> ...


So I can bring an ice chest and chips. Plates and paper towels


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Ok, I think I got most who replied. If not, please feel free to quote and add yourself 

Originally Posted by xxx_busa 
Date: October 5, 2013 SATURDAY
Time: 10:30 - ????
Where: 19210 Van Ness Ave, Torrance, CA 90501
my number for contact is 3oneZero = Seven 1 Four - 1017

Its very close to the 405 - 190th & Van Ness (south of 190th - 100 yards on Van Ness)

I'll have an Ice Chest and a couple cases of water & soda & chips and dips, 
what we do need CHAIRS, and a pop up canape. 

list of attendees

1. JT - John
2. xxxbusa - Mark
3. papasin - Richard
4. Gary S. - benz
5. John - badfish & the four runner
6. unbroken -
7. vwdave -
8. MrsPapasin - Smart
9. DRTHJTA - In progress
10. palldat - Paul
11. charliekwin
12. michaelsil1 - Michael

maybes
13. cobb2819 - Jacob
14. rton20s
15. astrochex - Paul (cmon Paul  )


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

OK, I believe we are in! The wife and son will be making the trek down with me. Can anyone recommend a good beach spot in case the wife wants to sneak away with our son (2 yrs old) for a little while? I know Redondo and Hermosa are near by. (Or maybe places to avoid?) 

And, we'll do our best to bring some home made ice cream. Anyone have a preference of flavor? Or perhaps allergies we should be aware of? (Almond Joy, Mint Chip, Cookies and Cream, and Vanilla have been recent flavors that we should be able to get done.) 


Originally Posted by xxx_busa 
Date: October 5, 2013 SATURDAY
Time: 10:30 - ????
Where: 19210 Van Ness Ave, Torrance, CA 90501
my number for contact is 3oneZero = Seven 1 Four - 1017

Its very close to the 405 - 190th & Van Ness (south of 190th - 100 yards on Van Ness)

I'll have an Ice Chest and a couple cases of water & soda & chips and dips, 
what we do need CHAIRS, and a pop up canape. 

list of attendees

1. JT - John
2. xxxbusa - Mark
3. papasin - Richard
4. Gary S. - benz
5. John - badfish & the four runner
6. unbroken -
7. vwdave -
8. MrsPapasin - Smart
9. DRTHJTA - In progress
10. palldat - Paul
11. charliekwin
12. michaelsil1 - Michael
13. rton20s - Dustin (w/ wife+son) - in progress

maybes
14. cobb2819 - Jacob
15. astrochex - Paul (cmon Paul  )


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Behind Ruby's Diner in Redondo there's a great spot for kids that age...kind a lagoon thing separated from the waves and stuff. Lots of kids stuff there. My sister took my 4 year old niece there when they were in town and said it was great.

I've been meaning to buy an EZ Up for all these car shows I do...I'll go grab a new one on Friday.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

Originally Posted by xxx_busa 
Date: October 5, 2013 SATURDAY
Time: 10:30 - ????
Where: 19210 Van Ness Ave, Torrance, CA 90501
my number for contact is 3oneZero = Seven 1 Four - 1017


list of attendees

1. JT - John
2. xxxbusa - Mark
3. papasin - Richard
4. Gary S. - benz
5. John - badfish & the four runner
6. unbroken -
7. vwdave - David, VW CC (not sure if name or car goes here)
8. MrsPapasin - Smart
9. DRTHJTA - In progress
10. palldat - Paul
11. charliekwin
12. michaelsil1 - Michael
13. rton20s - Dustin (w/ wife+son) - in progress

maybes
14. cobb2819 - Jacob
15. astrochex - Paul (cmon Paul  )

I just wanted to confirm that I spoke with the wife and I will be there. My wife and baby probably wont though. I didnt realize that id be cutting it so close with my install...still not done yet, but should be done by wed.

I can bring an ice chest and some chairs...not much will fit in my car (rather, not sure what will fit once install is done).


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

I have an ice chest, actually 3, one is the BBQ guys, and a chair.

so, i'd say we have enough ice chests. how about some food, ice and drinks?


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

I can bring something to drink. What kind of beverages are we looking for??


Beware of autocorrect...


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

I can bring chips and dips.


----------



## charliekwin (Apr 22, 2012)

Anyone know if there's a grill or any way of cooking something? I've gotta go to Costco tonight and can pick up some sausages or burgers if so.


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

No Grill Available,


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

xxx_busa said:


> No Grill Available,


I can bring my Coleman grill...


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

That would be okay ................


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

xxx_busa said:


> That would be okay ................


I'll have to double check whether I have any propane for it... I'll report back tonight


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

I should probably clean my interior. lol


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Picked up a 10x10 canopy today and I have 2 chairs I'll bring too.

My truck will at least be clean...I'm doing a photo shoot for Truckin' magazine tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

jtaudioacc said:


> I should probably clean my interior. lol





UNBROKEN said:


> My truck will at least be clean...I'm doing a photo shoot for Truckin' magazine tomorrow afternoon.


We can have a mini comp on who has the cleanest vs. dirtiest interior. Give my 2 kids access to your interior if you want to win the latter of the two categories. Similar to BigRed's sig, they can make your interior look like junk in less than 30 seconds. :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

papasin said:


> We can have a mini comp on who has the cleanest vs. dirtiest interior. Give my 2 kids access to your interior if you want to win the latter of the two categories. Similar to BigRed's sig, they can make your interior look like junk in less than 30 seconds. :laugh: :laugh:


I can attest to that with just one. I can't imagine having two to create the mess.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

My kid is back home in Texas...I get to have a clean truck until next July when I go home. lol


----------



## charliekwin (Apr 22, 2012)

Hmm, I'd better get to vacuuming soon too. I've also got some Thomas trains and Sesame Street books in there if anyone needs to keep themselves busy!


----------



## badfish (Dec 9, 2011)

jtaudioacc said:


> I should probably clean my interior. lol


Don't forget to get behind your ears lol


----------



## charliekwin (Apr 22, 2012)

Also worth pointing out: the Redondo Total Wine and More is less than 3 miles away from the meet location. It's pretty much the greatest adult beverage store out there. Make sure you go before or after if you don't have one in your area.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

my father in law now might be coming with me.

I have a car seat in my car but no cheerios...I dont allow my baby to have food in the car.


----------



## jon w. (Nov 14, 2008)

many of you have PM'd me regarding my attendance. i plan on joining everyone at 10:30 a.m. and staying until 3 p.m. i have to get back to san diego to attend a concert. i plan to meet the members of luis miguel's band and get them to sign the bus. i'll be bringing chairs, a cooler with ice, drinks, and a 10 x 10 canopy. is it okay if i borrow a little power? perhaps gary and i can share power like we usually do. i have some great recordings i'd like to share with everyone. one of them is "Meet Me in London" in 192 kHz - 24 bit, downloaded from Naim's website. it's awesome!

Originally Posted by xxx_busa 
Date: October 5, 2013 SATURDAY
Time: 10:30 - ????
Where: 19210 Van Ness Ave, Torrance, CA 90501
my number for contact is 3oneZero = Seven 1 Four - 1017

list of attendees

1. JT - John
2. xxxbusa - Mark
3. papasin - Richard
4. Gary S. - benz
5. John - badfish & the four runner
6. unbroken -
7. vwdave - David, VW CC (not sure if name or car goes here)
8. MrsPapasin - Smart
9. DRTHJTA - In progress
10. palldat - Paul
11. charliekwin
12. michaelsil1 - Michael
13. rton20s - Dustin (w/ wife+son) - in progress
14. jon w. - jon whitledge & the Magic Bus

maybes
14. cobb2819 - Jacob
15. astrochex - Paul (cmon Paul )


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice. Didn't figure I'd ever hear that thing....definitely looking forward to it.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

glad you're going to make it Jon!


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

oh, and I know a few others are coming, victor, Scott and Neal.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I'll be stopping by for a few. Need to talk to Jon Whitledge about a couple of things


----------



## charliekwin (Apr 22, 2012)

DRTHJTA said:


> I'll have to double check whether I have any propane for it... I'll report back tonight


Any update? I'll bring something grillable if it's a go!


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

charliekwin said:


> Any update? I'll bring something grillable if it's a go!


We have fire!!










I will pick up another bottle of propane tomorrow. Remember this thing is pretty small. 


Beware of autocorrect...


----------



## charliekwin (Apr 22, 2012)

Fire! I think some brats might be the way to go here...sorry guys, the prime rib will have to wait till next time


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I'll stop by Ralphs and get some Buns and Sausages.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Just leaving Visalia. One wife, one kid, and one quart each of mint chip and almond joy ice cream in tow.


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

Are there any preferences on beverages??


Beware of autocorrect...


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

I'll grab a couple cases of water on the way.


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

I will be at work until 12:30 but I work right around the corner so let me know if anyone needs me to bring anything special. I will bring some paper towels and something for the grill as well.

Does anyone have a Rockford Fosgate 3Sixty.3? If so can I load the software on my laptop? I have a friend who had one put in and the shop kept his disc.

I will have a laptop with me if anyone needs to do any 6to8 Tuning or needs to copy some music or something.

Paul
31o.92o-3790


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

palldat said:


> I will be at work until 12:30 but I work right around the corner so let me know if anyone needs me to bring anything special. I will bring some paper towels and something for the grill as well.
> 
> Does anyone have a Rockford Fosgate 3Sixty.3? If so can I load the software on my laptop? I have a friend who had one put in and the shop kept his disc.
> 
> ...


You can download the latest 360.3 software from the website.

I'll have my laptop as well...and if anyone wants to listen to my wife's Smart with a specific disc, we'll need to copy it onto my laptop, sync it via iTunes Match to get the songs onto her iPad mini since that's her only source unit .


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

Is anyone good with tuning the MS-8? I will bring my stuff (cd and headphones) in case anyone wants to have a go at it (or has a suggestion on how to make it better).


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Mark, thanks for hosting, great turn out and some great sounding cars!

I'm glad we were able to make it out and appreciate the Southern California hospitality .


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

I had a great time. Learned a lot...spent some money...met some cool people....ate some good ice cream.
Can't ask for more than that.


----------



## neo_styles (Oct 18, 2012)

Glad you guys had fun and I wish I could have made it. The wife surprised me with an appointment to get an old tattoo touched up, though, so at least I had a good reason.

Sent from my SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

Great to meet everyone. Hopefully next time I will have something to show off. 


Beware of autocorrect...


----------



## charliekwin (Apr 22, 2012)

Big thanks to Mark for hosting. Got to listen to some really nice cars today, which is always a treat. Thanks too, to the folks who sat in mine and gave me some helpful feedback. Until next time!


Edit: typos. Because of gin and tonics.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

had a great time! great to see everyone. 

thanks Mark for hosting.

thanks to all who brought stuff. gonna need to organize the food thing a little better next time. i think we had enough chips. lol

mint n chip was great rton

grill was great, drthjta, i think it got the job done. 

anyway, nice meeting who i haven't before and welcome. hope everyone had a good time.

let's not wait so long til next time.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Glad you guys didn't forget the ice cream. Sorry we had to split so soon. My little guy was done, and we had a long road home. Big thanks to Mark for hosting and DRTHJTA for grilling. 

And of course thanks to JT for finally getting to hear your xB and the tip on the battery. Papasin, thanks to your wife for giving my wife the demo. Hopefully I can demo both of your cars at the next G2G.

Oh, and unbroken... My wife and son really liked your truck. I'll have to keep an eye out for the feature.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

It was great meeting everyone. Hopefully I will be able to play some music for people next time, stupid bugs.

There were some great cars and even better people to meet.

Sorry I had to split. My brother in law had to go make beer. Next time I might come alone so I can spend more time.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

It was great meeting everyone. Hopefully I will be able to play some music for people next time, stupid bugs.

There were some great cars and even better people to meet.

Sorry I had to split. My brother in law had to go make beer. Next time I might come alone so I can spend more time.


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

Thank you for organizing this get together and Mark for hosting. I had a really fun time! I really appreciate you all that let me listen to your car. It was like going to a candy shop and getting to try all the flavors of candy. Everyone has something unique and it's so wonderful to hear how each car sounds different, what each car's strengths are. It's these differences that makes listening to each of your cars such a joy for me to listen to. I'm learning so much from each of you and have so much admiration for you all. I look forward to the next gathering! Hope you guys enjoyed listening to my Smart car too!


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

MrsPapasin said:


> Thank you for organizing this get together and Mark for hosting. I had a really fun time! I really appreciate you all that let me listen to your car. It was like going to a candy shop and getting to try all the flavors of candy. Everyone has something unique and it's so wonderful to hear how each car sounds different, what each car's strengths are. It's these differences that makes listening to each of your cars such a joy for me to listen to. I'm learning so much from each of you and have so much admiration for you all. I look forward to the next gathering! Hope you guys enjoyed listening to my Smart car too!


My sentiments as well. Very well put.

Thanks to all that allowed my the opportunity to listen to their systems and discuss their thought process and what their expectations are. I enjoyed the differences in each system. This is such a personal thing...so hard to say better or not because there are so many factors. I find this format much more fun than competition. 

It was nice to meet the real people behind the tag names. 

Thank you all


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

jon w. said:


> many of you have PM'd me regarding my attendance. i plan on joining everyone at 10:30 a.m. and staying until 3 p.m. i have to get back to san diego to attend a concert. i plan to meet the members of luis miguel's band and get them to sign the bus. i'll be bringing chairs, a cooler with ice, drinks, and a 10 x 10 canopy. is it okay if i borrow a little power? perhaps gary and i can share power like we usually do. i have some great recordings i'd like to share with everyone. one of them is "Meet Me in London" in 192 kHz - 24 bit, downloaded from Naim's website. it's awesome!
> 
> Originally Posted by xxx_busa
> Date: October 5, 2013 SATURDAY
> ...



Thank you for taking your time out to come and share your passion with us. It was a real treat to be able to see and hear your truly magic bus.

Thamk you for sharing yourself as well.


----------



## jon w. (Nov 14, 2008)

wow! what a great event! the turnout was fantastic. i'd especially like to thank xxxbusa (mark) for hosting the event - it was a great location!

it was great to see everyone, especially the papasin family. the Smart car was very cool and i enjoyed listening to it. it was great that they drove all the way down from the bay area to attend our event. 

some of you met my friend joel, who hung out for a while, and loved seeing all the different cars and their unique approaches to achieving sound quality. he called me after the event, while i was driving home, and talked my ear off 

i'm sorry i had to leave early - i was having such a great time. anyway, i made it to the concert in san diego on time. IT WAS AMAZING! here's the "dream team" lineup: gilbert castellanos on trumpet, francisco loyo on keys, lalo carrillo on bass, duncan moore on drums, and tommy aros on percussion. after the concert, i got fancisco's and lalo's autograph on the bus! they were such cool cats! lalo was playing a custom made Pavel 6-string bass that sounded AMAZING! check these guys out on YouTube if you get a chance. 

by the way, did anyone take photos? 

for those who asked me to listen to their car, and i did not get a chance, i apologize. please remind me at the next meet. but let's not wait so long for the next meet, ok? i hope to see many of you in phoenix for don gibson's event on october 19.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

When are we gonna do it again?!? I need to maintain this wicked sunburn I got yesterday?!?!?

Had a great time!! Nice to finally put names and faces together!!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Agreed. It was good to see some of the people is met previously, and meet some others for the first time. I got some sun as well, but not nearly as bad as I thought. Some of us Central Cal guys have been talking about doing a get together up our way as well.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Since some of y'all drove this far I'd be glad to return the favor and head north. I had a good time yesterday...looking forward to doing it again with a fully functioning system.


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

Thanks to the Central & Southern Cal Folks and all who traveled a fare distance. Of coarse thanks to all for the great turnout, Next time More ICE CREAM - That was Good !!!

See ya'll next time 3-4 months..............


----------



## badfish (Dec 9, 2011)

Mark Thanks for hosting. Nice to see everyone and to see new faces. Robert welcome to SoCal. Looking forward to the next one. 3 to 4 moths is waaay to long.
John


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

I got there at my usual time when most everybody had already bailed.

There was a cornucopia of Chips at the table. I even walked around with a full bag of Kettle's and didn't feel guilty. Listened to all the usual suspects and everybody sounded great as usual. Michael's car sounded funny at first to me but then he adjusted 5K/10 k and it dropped back into it's previous glory. Papagirl's Smart car sounded deep, like way behind the A pillar coaxes. Also, it was really articulate. The vocals really cut through the mix. Finally heard Gary's sealed door enclosures. His system sounded the way it always sounds but stronger. That's the best I can describe it. And a stronger across the board, not just in his midbass.

Whoever left that Ice Cream, I just wanna' say thank you. That Mint Chip was delish as was the Salted Caramel thing, I'm guessing?

Got a tour of the Honda Printing Production floor and that area was scary clean compared to some of the production floors I've been on.

As usual, Michael and I were the last to leave so I asked him to drive me around in his car for a bit, listening to music and talking about juicing. It's weird, all these years and this is the first time I've listened to one of these systems while on the road. Granted, the staging was off for me, but still it was cool as hell. And we almost got lost cruising around Toyota's sprawling campus while bumping Diana Krall.

Temptation...


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

MrsPapasin said:


> Thank you for organizing this get together and Mark for hosting. I had a really fun time! I really appreciate you all that let me listen to your car. It was like going to a candy shop and getting to try all the flavors of candy. Everyone has something unique and it's so wonderful to hear how each car sounds different, what each car's strengths are. It's these differences that makes listening to each of your cars such a joy for me to listen to. I'm learning so much from each of you and have so much admiration for you all. I look forward to the next gathering! Hope you guys enjoyed listening to my Smart car too!


I wish I had officially met you. I checked out your smart and that install done by JT looks to be second to none. I hope to hear it next time. Thank you for driving down for this meet.

I was bummed that my system had bugs and I wasn't able to demo it off. I actually got my bugs worked out now,so next meet I plan to actually let people listen.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

I took a few pics, and I mean, a few. lol

Ice Cream!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Hey... don't you know anything about product placement? Label out! Label out! 

Seriously, thanks for taking the couple of pics. I didn't even bother bringing my camera down this time.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

jtaudioacc said:


>


This thing is even more bad ass in person!!!


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

Here's a couple pics that I took.





































and here are the MECA Kids CA State Champions


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

cobb2819 said:


> This thing is even more bad ass in person!!!


Heck yes! I think next time, I'll try and coax "UNBROKEN" into a demo. Not necessarily of the audio, but of the tire shredding capabilities. :burnout:


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

I feel like Toodles from the movie Hook, "I missed the adventure again"  Looks like it was a great event, I wish I could have made it. Hopefully we can get an equally awesome gtg up here. One is already in the works for November.


----------



## WaTTsLOk187 (May 1, 2007)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK! Thats what I get for not coming in here


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Golden Ear said:


> I feel like Toodles from the movie Hook, "I missed the adventure again"  Looks like it was a great event, I wish I could have made it. Hopefully we can get an equally awesome gtg up here. One is already in the works for November.


What is the November thing? That is when we were probably going to have to bump our event to...


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

WaTTsLOk187 said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK! Thats what I get for not coming in here


next time. keep posted. this is what happened to me last time.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> What is the November thing? That is when we were probably going to have to bump our event to...


A newer member here is wanting to hear some cars to get an idea of what he wants to do in his. He works at a place in gilroy where we can gtg and not bother anyone. He even offered to bbq some tri-tip! Looking at the Saturday before Thanksgiving. I'll start a thread and see if anyone can make it.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Golden Ear said:


> A newer member here is wanting to hear some cars to get an idea of what he wants to do in his. He works at a place in gilroy where we can gtg and not bother anyone. He even offered to bbq some tri-tip! Looking at the Saturday before Thanksgiving. I'll start a thread and see if anyone can make it.


While Gilroy would be more convenient for me, I wouldn't mind if we combined that event with the one SiS has been talking about and changing the location to their shop. It would probably pull a few more attendees as well. I'll watch for the thread.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

rton20s said:


> While Gilroy would be more convenient for me, I wouldn't mind if we combined that event with the one SiS has been talking about and changing the location to their shop. It would probably pull a few more attendees as well. I'll watch for the thread.


That would great. I completely agree.

Joey, any way you can get it set in stone? I know your guys' gtg has been in the air for a couple months. It'd be cool to have it at your shop.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Is that the 16th or the 23rd? We would be game with that...


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

yeah we have been meaning to do one in october but it just doesnt look like thats going to be happening, so this idea of doing it at our shop in november sounds great. lets iron down a date and we can start a new thread and get it going


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

I would be good for the 16th, cant make the 23rd, mom has surgery a couple days before.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

He was shooting for the 23rd but maybe the 16th will work too. I just asked him about the 23rd on his thread.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> I would be good for the 16th, cant make the 23rd, mom has surgery a couple days before.


There has also been discussion about actually trying to pull off a CenCal get together. It would probably be up to me, you and Hoptologist to pull it off. I don't think either of us really have a connection to a shop to host, but Hop does work with Looney Tunez in Clovis. And I know there are some guys from AI who participate on DIYMA from time to time as well. 

I suppose we ought to just create a couple of threads in the events forum.

The 16th is also iffy for me. I'll be "running" in the Big Sur 1/2 Marathon the next day and I also have a cousin with a wedding here in the Visalia on the 16th.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

looking at our schedule, i say lets do the 23rd, all in favor say aye, and i will start a new thread


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

simplicityinsound said:


> looking at our schedule, i say lets do the 23rd, all in favor say aye, and i will start a new thread


Aye!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jadvt7CbH1o


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

I can't do the 23rd...family and fiancé coming into own for Thanksgiving. I'll be watching for the thread though...if the date floats and I can make it I'll definitely be there.


----------

